# Urgnet help required with Laptop drivers



## joy.das.jd (Feb 27, 2008)

My friend has got a TOSHIBA A100 satellite laptop. It came pre-installed with Vista. But the computer is not powerful enough to run it. So we decided to UPGRADE it win XP. The trouble is that with Xp installed the sound and the ATI graphics do not work. They install fine but fail to work. I tried Everest and the graphics controller is ATI 200M. I just want to know which graphics driver to install ??? The info that i got from everest are as following :


Computer:
      Computer Type                                     ACPI Multiprocessor PC  (Mobile)
      Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Professional
      OS Service Pack                                   [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Internet Explorer                                 6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2)
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computer Name                                     TOSHIBA
      User Name                                         Arclite
      Logon Domain                                      [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Date / Time                                       2008-02-27 / 19:33

    Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          Mobile DualCore Intel Pentium T2060, 1600 MHz (12 x 133)
      Motherboard Name                                  Toshiba Satellite A100
      Motherboard Chipset                               ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
      System Memory                                     [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      DIMM4: Samsung M4 70T6554CZ3-CD5                  [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      BIOS Type                                         Phoenix (12/19/06)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     ATI Radeon Xpress 200M/1100M (RC410M/RC415)
      3D Accelerator                                    ATI Radeon Xpress 200M/1100M (RC410M/RC415)

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     Realtek ALC862 @ ATI SB450 - High Definition Audio Controller

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Disk Drive                                        TOSHIBA MK8037GSX  (80 GB, 5400 RPM, SATA-II)
      Optical Drive                                     MATSHITA DVD/CDRW UJDA770  (DVD:8x, CD:24x/24x/24x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK

    Partitions:
      C: (NTFS)                                         [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      D: (NTFS)                                         19999 MB (5387 MB free)
      E: (NTFS)                                         19334 MB (4427 MB free)
      F: (NTFS)                                         14999 MB (2710 MB free)
      Total Size                                        [ TRIAL VERSION ]

    Input:
      Keyboard                                          Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Mouse                                             HID-compliant mouse
      Mouse                                             Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

    Network:
      Primary IP Address                                [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Primary MAC Address                               00-A0-D1-6A-23-29
      Network Adapter                                   Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter
      Network Adapter                                   Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC  (10.0 [ TRIAL VERSION ])

    Peripherals:
      Infrared Controller                               Infrared Port
      USB1 Controller                                   ATI SB450 - USB Controller
      USB1 Controller                                   ATI SB450 - USB Controller
      USB2 Controller                                   ATI SB450 - USB 2.0 Controller
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      Battery                                           Microsoft AC Adapter
      Battery                                           Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery



HELP NEEDED URGENTLY.


----------



## dhanusaud (Feb 28, 2008)

go to www.*toshiba*.com and download the driver you require and install them, I think it should solve your problem.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 28, 2008)

*www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_modSel.jsp


----------



## USCCocky01 (Jul 31, 2008)

The files you need can be found here:TOSHIBA MK8037GSX SATA drivers to install XP

*askiris.toshiba.com/ToshibaSupport...iceId=&dialogID=47968634&stateId=0 0 47966678

You will either have to slip-stream them into a new install CD using Nlite software or find a floppy drive (A:\) for your laptop. 

Press F6 when installing XP
then follow on screen instructions


----------

